
How to use `dig` to find details of the Google Public DNS cluster you are using - fanf2
https://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2017-August/092036.html
======
jedisct1
`dig resolver.dnscrypt.org @8.8.8.8` returns the IP of the actual resolver
answering the query.

It works with any anycast service.

------
nwmcsween
Use drill instead!

